
Roland founder and TR-808 creator Ikutaro Kakehashi dies at age 87 - adam_klein
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/04/roland-founder-obituary-ikutaro-kakehashi/
======
adam_klein
Roland TR-808 Service Manual: [http://www.ericarcher.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/07/808-svc...](http://www.ericarcher.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/07/808-svc-man.pdf)

